# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Charts / Graphs Not Displaying

## mycon73

Hi,

  I have a handful of files that is suppose to have charts or graphs displayed on its own worksheet(s).  For whatever reasosn, they're not displaying in several of my files. This leads me to believe that I accidentially shut them off  or hid them.  If I keep the charts or graphs on the same worksheets ast its data log table, they display fine.  However, when I move the chart or graph to its own worksheet, they disappear.

  Is there an Excel function somewhere to turn on or off charts or graphs?  If so, where do I turn on?  If not, what's the issue & how do I get these graphs or charts displayed again?

Thanks

----------


## romperstomper

Which version of Excel?

----------


## mycon73

Using Excel 2007

  I just went on my work computer & my graphs or charts display fine.  I must something set on my home computer to hide my graphs or charts & now don't know where to go to turn it back on.

----------


## romperstomper

I'm a little surprised to be honest. If the behaviour were the other way round (i.e. you _could_ see them on their own sheets, but _not_ embedded in other sheets) then it would be a simple fix; as it is, I'll have to do some experiments.

----------


## mycon73

Hi,

  I think I figured out the issue, but still having issue displaying my chart or graph.

I think the issue is that I need to go to:

Chart Tools > Design > Data > Select Data > Hidden & Empty Cells > Connect line

This will supposedly redisplay my graph.  The problem is, my "Command Line" is not selectable.  How do I get this selectable so I can redisplay my graph.

Thanks

----------


## romperstomper

What do you mean by "command line"? (that's usually a synonym for DOS prompt)

----------


## mycon73

Hi,

  If you go to:

Chart Tools > Design > Data > Select Data > Hidden & Empty Cells > Connect line


  There's an option to "Connect Line".  I don't knwo what this means either,but it appears to be affecting Excel & even some of my other MS Office 2007 applications.  In my case, the "Command Line is not selectable.

  I'm going to reinstall MS Office 2007 in hope this wil fix the issue, since I can't find a solution yet.

If someone has a solution, please provide.  I don't think re-installing MS Office is the best solution, but it should reset to original settings.  The problem is that I will now have to reset all my icons or interface again, but that's less painful than not having my graphics or charts not showing up.

Thanks

----------


## romperstomper

Are you actually trying to plot data that you have hidden? That's the only thing affected by that option.

----------


## mycon73

Hi Romperstomper,

  Nope - All my data is visible from its log or data sheet.  As mentioned previously, I can open up this file on 2 different computers & on my work computer, it's fine & my home computer it's not.

  This issue appears to be an MS Office 2007 issue in that my print preview from MS Word is not displaying correctly either.  Additionally, I opened up some of my other Excel files that I have graphs or charts in & they're not displaying properly either.

  Repairing MS Office didn't work, so it apears that Ineed to completely uninstall & reinstall.  Hopefully, this works.

----------


## romperstomper

Before you go that far, I would suggest you try setting a different printer as your default printer.

----------


## mycon73

Hi RomperStomper,

  Thanks again for the tip.  I'll have to try this after work.

----------


## mycon73

Problem Solved!!!!

  I recently installed my label maker printer & my computer was set to that.  Once, switching over the default printer fixed the issue.  

  Now, I'm worndering why the printer setting would cause this issues, but I' assuming because of the different paper / label sizes.

Thanks

----------


## romperstomper

Glad it worked. Excel's display is extremely sensitive to printer drivers, so that can be a good place to look when you have strange display (and even performance) issues.


If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please mark your thread as Solved. 

*How to mark a thread Solved*
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word *Title* you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save

----------


## romperstomper

Glad it worked. Excel's display is extremely sensitive to printer drivers, so that can be a good place to look when you have strange display (and even performance) issues.


If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please mark your thread as Solved. 

*How to mark a thread Solved*
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word *Title* you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save

----------


## mycon73

Hi,

  Good suggestions here that led to resolving my issue.

Thanks

----------


## Robert Woell

I and others in my office have been fighting this intermittent problem for months.  I started out tonight on the MS website and while the exact problem was described there, they had no solution other than to look for virus and failing that, re-install the system.

Thanks for providing a solution to my problem

----------


## mzolnosky

I was working on some charts today. I use Excel 2010. I came across the same problem and Googled looking for an answer and when I read someone's comment that I might have turned a feature off. So, I tried to remember what steps I did before I had the problem and decided to look at _Format Chart Area_ and went to _Properties_ and saw that I unclicked the _Print Object_ feature. That solved my problem.  I hope that helps. :Smilie:

----------

